# Why does my cat, who is nuetered hump, my blankets?



## Dijita (Aug 15, 2004)

Sort of an awkward question.

My cat is almost 3 years old now and he never did this before up until a few weeks ago. At night time, he is getting into the habit of uhh humping my blankets and it's really annoying because it keeps me up and I can't get him to stop. If I put him outside my room and close the door then he whines real loudly all night long. I'm confused to this behaviour because I got him neutered at the appropriate time in his life.

Any suggestions?


----------



## cal4ever0407 (May 17, 2005)

very common in cats. here's another thread that deals with "humping" and very similar behaviors. 

http://catforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=27460

my cats are all neutered and spayed, but the older male cat still tries to mount our 2 other cats---everyday at 4am to no fail. *sigh* 

nature is nature.


----------



## Dijita (Aug 15, 2004)

Ahh okee... thanks for your response. Darn cat with a high sex drive. Is he going to do this for the rest of his life now? Cause I'm going to have to find a new place to sleep or something.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Try putting a blankie on the floor or getting a sheepskin rug :lol:


----------



## peppersmom (Apr 20, 2005)

Pepper does this too, and he's neutered. I used to have a couch blanket....but that became "his" blanket after I caught him in the act a few times! Go figure it's a leopard print blanket. If you can't stand his whining, I would just give him his own blanket, put it somewhere and let him do his thing! Pep doesn't do it a lot, but it's the weirdest thing isn't it!?! :lol:


----------

